# icone dossier avec point d'interrogation au démarrage



## tledru (18 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis bloquer au niveau du demarrage de l'ordinateur. je vous explique les différentes etapes que j'ai utiliser pour débloquer l'erreur, sans trouver la solution.
Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.

j'allume mon macbook, une icone de dossier avec un point d'interrogation apparait. j'ai consulté le guide de l'utilisateur pour connaitre la manipulation a effectuer. apres  avoir refait les différentes etapes décrites , le probleme est toujours la.
je passe donc au disque d'installation. verifie avec l'utilitaire de disque pour verifier les autorisations de disques. la réponse est "erreur : aucun paquet valide".
L'action  "verifier les autorisation" est la seule actio que je puisse faire sur les onglets "SOS" "Effacer" "partitionner". Par contre je peux rechercher les images dans "Restaurer"mais rien ne se trouve sur le disque d'installation comme sur le volume de départ pour les receipts. 
Les packages sont présents mais grisés, donc non utilisable.

j'ai également esayer de reinstaller Tiger mais on ne me propose pas de volume de destination pour placer le logiciel d'installation MacOSX.

Si quelqu'un à une solution je le remercie par avance de venir a mon secours de toute urgence. 
je ne suis pas en france donc pour l'instant il ne m'est pas possible de consulter un magasin Mac. Pour vous situer en 4 ans j'en suis à mon 2ième Mac avec en moyenne tous les 6 mois un probleme de carte mere.
j'ai récupéré celui-ci il y a meme pas de moi apres qu'il est fait un tour au centre de réparation de Mac.

QUi a dit que Mac etait indestructible?

Merci encore pour votre aide afin de rectifier ce probleme.


----------



## David_b (18 Mars 2007)

tledru a dit:


> QUi a dit que Mac etait indestructible?


personne...


pas de solution à te proposer, désolé, mais si tu peux essayer d ele brancher ne mode cible sur un autre Mac, tu verras si le disque fonctione ?


----------



## tib51 (18 Mars 2007)

Il semble que ton disque dur est un problème.

Tu peux essayer de redémarrer en appuyant sur ALT. Le système va te montrer tout ce quoi il peut booter.
Par contre en démarrant sur le disque tu as vérifié le disque, maizs tu ne dis pas si tu as réparé le disque (le bouton en dessous vérifier le disque)

Tu devrais théoriquement pouvoir réparer le disque, et réparer les autorisations. Si tu ne peux pas, ton disque a certainement un soucis....

C'est très étonnant d'avoir autant de problème avec tes macs. Tu as déja vérifié la "qualité" de ton courant alternatif? Tu devrais peut être investir dans un onduleur. Ca peut sauver la vie d'ordinateur quand le courant est mauvais (pic de tensions etc....)


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2007)

J'ai l'impression que le disque dur n'est plus visible.... serait-il mort???


----------



## funkybobot (19 Mars 2007)

çà m'ai aussi arrivé ce petit dossier avec le point d'interrogation.

il me semble que çà venait du fait que j'avais sélectionné le démarage en réseau" dans les préférence système.

mais je sais plus comment j'avais réussi à le relancé
si tu as un réseau débranche le (éthernet) et fait un joli reset sur ta machine je crois que çà peut marcher.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mars 2007)

la PRAM zappe les prefs du DD de d&#233;marrage. Si toujours pareil apr&#232;s, c'est mauvais signe...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (19 Mars 2007)

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; de t'annoncer &#231;a mais...
j'ai eu le probl&#232;me avec mon macbook, tout simplement parce que mon disque dur &#233;tait d&#233;c&#233;d&#233;...

Pour le v&#233;rifier : mets le dvd d'install au red&#233;marrage, choisis fran&#231;ais, puis lance l'utilitaire de disque depuis le menu en haut... s'il d&#233;tecte un disque dur, le cas est r&#233;cup&#233;rable, c'est juste qu'il n'arrive plus &#224; booter (une r&#233;install devrait marcher).
S'il ne voit pas de disque dur... ben faut esp&#233;rer que t'avais un back up sur un externe...


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mars 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Pour le v&#233;rifier : mets le dvd d'install au red&#233;marrage, choisis fran&#231;ais, puis lance l'utilitaire de disque depuis le menu en haut... s'il d&#233;tecte un disque dur, le cas est r&#233;cup&#233;rable, c'est juste qu'il n'arrive plus &#224; booter (une r&#233;install devrait marcher).
> S'il ne voit pas de disque dur... ben faut esp&#233;rer que t'avais un back up sur un externe...



Pas s&#251;r...  c'est plus l'&#233;tat S.M.A.R.T. du disque qu'il faut v&#233;rifi&#233;, si celui-ci ne r&#233;ussit pas, il y a un sacr&#233; soucis


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2007)

funkybobot a dit:


> çà m'ai aussi arrivé ce petit dossier avec le point d'interrogation.
> 
> il me semble que çà venait du fait que j'avais sélectionné le démarage en réseau" dans les préférence système.


Non: dans ce cas ce n'est pas un "?" qui s'affiche mais une icone de réseau (mapemonde) et ca fini par démarrer sur le DD en attendant un peu.


----------



## tledru (20 Mars 2007)

merci pour votre aide mais j'en déduis que mon disque est décédé, paix à son âme!!


----------



## raph130 (25 Mai 2009)

Salut,

je viens me renseigner parce qu'il m'arrive la même galère : ce dossier avec un point d'interrogation clignotant...
Et pour courroner le tout, mon lecteur dvd est mort depuis quelques temps déjà : donc impossible de demarrer a partir du cd d'install...
j'ai pas encore tester le démarrage avec la touche C enfoncée ou bien le démarrage en mode cible connecté avec un autre mac (d'ailleurs, comment fait-on ???)
mais je suis assez pessimiste : ces derniers temps, le ventilo s'embalait dès que je regardais une video sur le net...
Et là mon disque fait un bruit genre "grat-grat" ou "clac-clac" avant que le fameux dossier apparaisse...
je ne m'inquiete pas pour mes données, j'ai tout backupé (ou presque) sur mon dd externe...

Combien peux couter un devis pour savoir ce qu'il y a changer ??
Est-il possible d'acheter une DD interne deja configuré avec OS X (puisque mon lecteur est mort...) ??

merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2009)

quel modèle de Mac?


----------



## raph130 (25 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> quel modèle de Mac?


 

Un Macbook acheté en été 2006 qui a pas mal voyagé...


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2009)

tu devrais changer le disque dur et t'acheter un lecteur de DVD externe pour réinstaller le système.


----------



## raph130 (25 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> tu devrais changer le disque dur et t'acheter un lecteur de DVD externe pour réinstaller le système.


 

sur un macbook de 2006, le type de DD c'est bien du Serial ATA Drive @ 5400 rpm ???


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> tu devrais changer le disque dur et t'acheter un lecteur de DVD externe pour réinstaller le système.


Tant qu'a faire autant acheter un nouveau mac non?


----------



## raph130 (26 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tant qu'a faire autant acheter un nouveau mac non?


 

un DD de 250 Go c'est 50 euros seulement
le truc c'est d'intaller OS X dessus sans avoir de lecteur valide et d'etre sur que c'est juste le DD qui est mort...


----------



## raph130 (27 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> tu devrais changer le disque dur et t'acheter un lecteur de DVD externe pour réinstaller le système.


 

mais si aucun OS n'est installé sur le DD, est ce que mon mac pourra switcher sur un lecteur DVD externe qui contiendrait le CD d'installation OS ???

merci


----------



## Rellotska (5 Octobre 2011)

Le même problème vient de m'arrivé, dossier clignotant sur fond gris, + bruit style "crut-crut". Vus les commentaires ci-dessus, je crains le pire pour mon DD.
Config : MacBook agé de 4 ans, avec MAC OS X 10.4

Je vais voir un réparateur local...
Si quelqu'un à une idée...


----------



## salimeraj (12 Avril 2012)

Salut à tous,
Au démarrage de mon IMAC 5 j'ai ce dossier avec point d'interrogation qui apparaît!
Impossible de le faire démarrer sur le CD fourni à l'achat, aucune commandent fonctionnen, ni pomme+s ni. la touche C maintenue!

Qqun a une idée svp?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Essaie plutôt la touche Alt : le bon conseil est alors de réinstaller si le Volume ne répond pas, et de Réparer le Disque si le Volume n'apparaît pas.

Si la touche Alt ne te permet pas de redémarrer sur le (bon) DVD d'installation, te reste le port fire-wire pour tenter un démarrage en Target sur un autre Mac = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1661?viewlocale=fr_FR
ou le SAV.

On peut réparer le disque interne en redémarrant en mode sans échec : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/21245.html

Il y a aussi le reset de PRAM : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/8751.html

Et enfin, il y a les sauvegardes qu'on a faites avant le pépin : un clone USB peut remplacer le mode Target.


----------



## PDD (12 Avril 2012)

idem avec mon MB 2007, dossier avec le "?" au démarrage, le dvd d'origine démarre par contre sans problème et donc DD mort... Pas cher effectivement et depuis son remplacement tout est ok et fini les lenteurs exaspérantes (la petite roue) que l'on avaient depuis 1 an...


----------



## salimeraj (12 Avril 2012)

*Merci FrançoisMacG,*

*Mais aucune de ces démarches ne me permets de résoudre ce problème de "point d'interrogation sur ce dossier"*

*Même les commandes, alt, pommes S ne fonctionne, après une attente d'environ 30secondes, ce dossier reapparer à nouveau.*

*J'ai copier sur une clef USB "installESD.dmg" ce qui correspond à l'image de OS X LION. Opération faite sur mon PC portable! Je ne sais pas si ça se fait comme ça mais bon. Cependant je ne parviens pas non plus à faire démarer mon IMAC sur cette même cléf usb. Comment fai-t-on cela d'ailleurs?*

*Grossièrment dit ça fait chier car comparer à une réinstallation complete d'un MAC s'avère bien plus comliqué qu'une réinstallation complete d'un PC.*

*Au secour SVP!*


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Avril 2012)

salimeraj a dit:


> *Merci FrançoisMacG,*
> 
> *Mais aucune de ces démarches ne me permets de résoudre ce problème de "point d'interrogation sur ce dossier"*
> 
> ...


Tu as essayé de démarrer sur la partition Recovery vu que tu est sous Lion ?

Touche "R" au démarrage&#8230; 

PS : Par convention, sur le forum, la couleur bleue indique un lien à cliquer !!!  Ne pas utiliser pour un autre usage SVP&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2012)

salimeraj a dit:


> Même les commandes, alt, pommes S ne fonctionne, après une attente d'environ 30secondes, ce dossier reapparer à nouveau.


Essaie un reset de PRAM (cf mon message #27 et ses mots en bleu),

mais ça sent le SAV : carte-mère ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Touche "R" au démarrage


Cmd+R n'est pas mal  non plus.


----------



## salimeraj (13 Avril 2012)

Salut,

Oui j'ai essaié cmd+R et aussi que la touche R mais rien y fait.

C'est incroyable que appel n'est pas prévu un truc plus efficace que ces commandes qui ne servent pratiquement à quedal.

P.s. Que fau-t-il comme câble pour utiliser la comande "T" pour Target? USB2?

J'ai toujours ce dossier avec ce point d'interrogation qui apparait. J'ai beau à le faire démarrer rien n'y change quoique ce soit, tourjours pareil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------

*Ce qui peut être important de savoir c'est qu'à un moment donné, dans utilities disques, j'ai effacé mon disque Mac. HD. C'est à partire et après avoir redémarrer mon IMAC que j'ai ce dossier avec ce point d'interrogation.*

*Un mircale serait le bienvenu... mais je craints le pire...*


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2012)

Ah ben si t'as effacé ton disque c'est normal que le Mac ne trouve pas de système pour démarrer... 

Faut réinstaller OS X et ça ira tout de suite mieux!


----------



## salimeraj (13 Avril 2012)

Ok jpmiss, mais saurais-tu me dire comment je m'y prends pour réinstaller os x? Par quel moyent je peux le faire?

Car j'ai dèjà tenté de le faire démarrer sur son CD d'origine en maintenant la touche "C" mais rien à faire, il ne veut rien savoir.
J'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait aussi le faire "migrer" ou "target", je ne sais pas si c'est comme ça que ça se dit mais pour ça aussi qu'est-ce qu'il faut comme branchement?

D'avance mil merci...


----------



## salimeraj (14 Avril 2012)

Salut,

Avec la touche alt enfoncée, j'ai le cd mac os x install qui se propose sur mon écran gris. J'appuis sur ok et là plus rien se passe, juste la pomme sur ce fond gris qui reste figée. Aurais-tu une idée stp de comment je dois m'y prendre?

Merci infiniement...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Avril 2012)

salimeraj a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Avec la touche alt enfoncée, j'ai le cd mac os x install qui se propose sur mon écran gris. J'appuis sur ok et là plus rien se passe, juste la pomme sur ce fond gris qui reste figée. Aurais-tu une idée stp de comment je dois m'y prendre?
> 
> Merci infiniement...


Tu est sûr que c'est bien le DVD fourni d'origine avec la machine ?


----------



## salimeraj (14 Avril 2012)

Salut,

Oui certain mais je me suis rendu compte que c'est le cd qui avait un problème. Je suis donc aller chercher un cd chez un amis qui lui a un macbook pro, j'arrive à ouvrire l'Utilitie disque mais l'installation est impossible

Cependant, j'ai créer une image os x lion sur une clef usb que je retrouve dans l'utilitie disque mais à partire de là je ne sais plus quoi faire!


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2012)

un DVD de MacBook Pro ne s'installe pas sur un iMac


----------



## etnm (21 Février 2015)

Pas de panique, la solution est très simple!!!
Il suffit de faire réécrire le schéma de partition par Utilitaire de Disque, sans avoir à sauvegarder/réinstaller quoi que ce soit :=)  
- dans Utilitaire de Disque, cliquer sur le disque dur (tout en haut, pas sur une partition);
- cliquer sur Partition;
- noter par prudence la taille exacte de chaque partition;
- modifier la taille d'au moins une partition en faisant glisser son coin inférieur droit, puis la remettre à sa valeur initiale;
- là le bouton Appliquer doit être actif : cliquer dessus;
- le message d'alerte suivant indique bien qu'aucune donnée ne sera perdue;
- et voilà! y'a plus qu'à dire merci!!!


----------

